# Sattelbefestigungen Schlauch, CO2 usw.



## andi. (3. Juni 2016)

Hi Forum,

beim Recherchieren bin ich über die Produkte von Backcountry Research gestolpert. Die haben ein paar schöne simple Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Schlauch und Co2 für den Sattel gebastelt.

Wenn es demnächst die EVO Tubes von Schwalbe gibt, würde ich mir so einen mit Kartusche schön komptakt unter den Sattel packen.

Gibt es bei uns vergleichbare Produkte? Ob die Jungs nach Deutschland liefern habe ich jetzt nicht angefragt. Gibt es alternativen? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## LastActionHero (4. Juni 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren sowas! Aber ich sags gleich, ohne zusätzliche sicherung sind die patronen nach spätestens 2km weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Christopher (4. Juni 2016)

Ne stinknormale Satteltasche hält wenigstens den Dreck ab und wiegt auch fast nix.
Mit nem verschlammten Tool schrauben macht sicher spass.


----------



## brmlm (4. Juni 2016)

Würde auch Richtung Satteltasche spekulieren...
Oder Rahmentasche..
Die gezeigte Lösung finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd, da ja der neue Schlauch unter Steinbeschuss steht.
Und ein dreckiger Schlauch wird wohl auch nicht all zu Lange im Reifen überleben.
Je nach Dreck wird das ja wie Schleifpapier zwischen Schlauch und Reifen wirken.

Da ich aber am aktuellen Rad recht enge Platzverhältnisse habe, wird der Ersatzschlauch durch Procore ersetzt


----------



## tobi2036 (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habe für mich eine tolle Lösung gefunden:





Da sitzen die Flaschen sowie die Reifenheber in ner sicheren Halterung (auch von unten). Und der Klett hält bombenfest an der
Sattelstütze. Hab sogar noch nen 29er Schlauch am Klett dran.

Trails und Rüttelpassagen stellen absolut kein Problem dar.


----------



## andi. (4. Juni 2016)

Danke für all eure Bedenken. Wenn ich eine Satteltasche wollte hätte ich mir eine gekauft. 

@tobi2036 Das sieht gut aus. Wer ist da der Hersteller von?


----------



## tobi2036 (4. Juni 2016)

Es ist Topeak 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## H8machine (5. Juni 2016)

Ware auch eine Möglichkeit
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/accessories/bandit/105618


----------



## magas (7. Juni 2016)

H8machine schrieb:


> Ware auch eine Möglichkeit
> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/accessories/bandit/105618



"lässt sich an allen SWAT-kompatiblen Sätteln befestigen"	 -	was auch immer das bedeutet  

Die Burschen vom Backcountry Research versenden wie es scheint in die ganze Welt, somit wenn Dir die Sachen von denen gefallen - zuschlagen 

Alternativ vlt. noch sowas: 

http://www.raceface.com/products/details/rip-strip-lumbar-belt

da passt dann auch noch das Handy, Kleingeld, Schlüssel zum Schlauch dazu und unter dem Trikot gepackt ist's auch gut geschützt vor Wind und Wetter


----------



## mete (8. Juni 2016)

magas schrieb:


> "lässt sich an allen SWAT-kompatiblen Sätteln befestigen"	 -	was auch immer das bedeutet


Das bedeutet, dass Du einen Specialized-Sattel benötigst, die haben unten zwei Gewinde in der Satteldecke, siehe hier:


----------



## magas (8. Juni 2016)

alles klar; aber ob der Fragesteller einen solchen Sattel hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (8. Juni 2016)

Ähnlich wie die Topeak Version, etwas leichter und immerhin mit zwei Flicken als Trostpflaster für den fehlenden Schlauch:

https://www.specialized.com/de/de/accessories/air-tool-co2-mini-kit-25g/105443


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

Also die Sache mit dem Halter finde ich recht


----------



## dor michü (9. Juni 2016)

Fürs Rennrad ist das alles ok, aber wenns beim Marathon schnell gehen muss, sollte das Werkzeug und der Schlauch wenigstens Sauber sein! Bestimmt schön wenn der Ventilkopf der Kartusche voll geschlammt ist und nicht aufs Ventil passt.

@andi. : Der Evo Tube mag absolut keinen Dreck!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

Ich klebe meist den Schlauch mit Tape unter den Sattel. Aber natuerlich packe ich den Schlauch zusammen mit einem Reifenheber in einen 1l Gefrierbeutel 
Meine beiden Topeak Co2 Kartuschen haben beide eine Abdeckung.


----------



## dvt (9. Juni 2016)

Ich benutze den BarFly. Schlauch, CO2, Reifenheber, alles in einen Zip-Beutel und fertig.


----------



## volki_d (9. Juni 2016)

Bei Fizik Sätteln gibt es das ICS, guckst du hier: http://www.fizik.com/eu_en/integrated-clip-System. Pumpe hab ich am Flaschenhalter, für den Rest je nach Tour zwei unterschiedlich große ICS Taschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

Naja, neben den Flaschenhalter wird schwer. Beim Zaboo und beim Cube war es kein Problem, aber beim Epic und beim Scalpel ist das Unterrohr zu fett und ich bekomme die CO2 Kartuschenhalter nicht montiert. Darum Tape ich die Kartusche entweder aufs Oberrohr, oder an die Sattelstuetze.
Den Sattel klebe ich auch gerne ans Unterrohr direkt ueber dem Tretlager. Ist er gut aus dem Weg und der Schwerpunkt wandert tiefer


----------



## H.R. (9. Juni 2016)

ist der Sattel unterm Unterrohr direkt über dem Tretlager nicht etwas "unglücklich"


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

den Schlauch natürlich 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CreepingDeath (9. Juni 2016)

H.R. schrieb:


> ist der Sattel unterm Unterrohr direkt über dem Tretlager nicht etwas "unglücklich"


Nopain hat doch schon oft gesagt, dass er eine schwierige Anatomie hat. Durch den Sattel über dem Tretlager ist das Problem mit dem Knick im Sattelrohr ein für alle Mal gelöst und er kann wieder Epic fahren.


----------



## corsa222 (9. Juni 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> beim Epic und beim Scalpel ist das Unterrohr zu fett und ich bekomme die CO2 Kartuschenhalter nicht montiert.


 Beim Epic könnte man auch einfach ein Swatbox dranbauen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2016)

Beim alten nicht


----------



## pete87 (13. April 2018)

dvt schrieb:


> Ich benutze den BarFly. Schlauch, CO2, Reifenheber, alles in einen Zip-Beutel und fertig.


wo kann ich das Teil kaufen? Vielen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2018)

google: barfly - hmm, irgendwie passt da so gar nichts

wofür ist das teil eigentlich? - hmm, für bike / mtb

google: barfly bike oder barfly mtb - wow!


----------



## pete87 (14. April 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> google: barfly - hmm, irgendwie passt da so gar nichts
> 
> wofür ist das teil eigentlich? - hmm, für bike / mtb
> 
> google: barfly bike oder barfly mtb - wow!


Danke k one, vielen Dank!


----------

